# This Generation - Your Favorite Card



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

as you know guys this accelerator generation is going to get just some final touches like HD6790 and GT530 hopefully.

so vote for the card that you think - 
is your favorite of this season and deserves a mention in this series and 'i want it by any means!!' 

happy voting. feel free to post comments too.

*Edit* - No Bashing. Others have full right of their choices.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

There Jas. I'm the first one to vote in this poll.

560Ti my pick. I think the reason is clear to you as well.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

nice choice gaurav


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

Me Second to poll... 560ti again


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

Jas can't you vote in the poll??


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> There Jas. I'm the first one to vote in this poll.
> 
> 560Ti my pick. I think the reason is clear to you as well.



Is this 560 Titanium edition?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is this 560 Titanium edition?



I only think this is a lame naming gimmick but I've heard that Titanium Edition might be the full form of Ti.
560Ti is the only thing. No ordinary 560 is there.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

560Ti from my side. 2 in SLI would be great.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 30, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Jas can't you vote in the poll??



i can and paying my respects to the radeon 6990 titan.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

@Jas- Here you go with a good thread , but I don't understand, what do you mean by your favorite card? Do I have to own that or just my opinion, in that case no body will vote for 560Ti while 580 and especially 590 is there


----------



## kamal_saran (Mar 30, 2011)

here goes mine for 6990


----------



## Cilus (Mar 31, 2011)

My vote goes to HD 6870, not because I'm having it but for the following reasons:
*1. Price:* At 12.5K, it is a steal.
*2. Performance:* performance wise this card is close to GTX 560 and when overclocked, actually can catch up with the 560's stock performance.
*3. Tessellation:* The card offers better Tessellation than the old 5000 series cards.
*4. Over clocking Potential:* Even with the stock cooler, the card can be overclocked very easily. The custom cooler models like Sapphire VaporX or MSI Twin Frozer can be oced in a very higher level. I have oced my card to 1000 MHz for core and 1100 MHz for memory over the 900 Mhz and 1000 MHz respectively.
*5. Low Power and Heat*: Its a known fact that BART offers better power and heat performance than the new HD 6900 and nVidia 500 series competitive cards. 
*6. HD3D and Bluray3D* HD 6870 supports both HD3D and bluray 3D. Although not as mature as nVidia's 3D vision, still a add on feature and if having a normal 3D TV, these features really come handy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

nice one *cilus*. 

*ithehappy*
just vote for - your favourite card. the one you think deserves a mention in this series.


----------



## rchi84 (Mar 31, 2011)

My vote goes to the 570. Amazing card, close to the performance of 580 at a much lower price. Matches the 480 in performance, at much lower power and temps.

The king of 1080 gaming easily. Can think of very few games where it's relative lack of memory can come into play.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

I voted the 560-ti as well.Especially in favour of factory overclocked ones. These are scorchers.

And the best part is the prices of these oced cards are same as their reference design stock counterparts i.e no significant extra cost but  more performance is a huge plus.

The best this generation imo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I only think this is a lame naming gimmick but I've heard that Titanium Edition might be the full form of Ti.
> 560Ti is the only thing. No ordinary 560 is there.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/138726-gtx-560-discussion.html
you spoke too early


----------



## coolgame (Apr 1, 2011)

y no 580 lovers?i m heart broken


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

My vote is HD 6850.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/138726-gtx-560-discussion.html
> you spoke too early



Yes i saw this news yesterday... 

Technically, at the time of speaking, i was correct. Its nvidia's fault they released a non-Ti version of 560.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 1, 2011)

gaurav nice one


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 1, 2011)

my vote: hd6990


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 1, 2011)

560Ti for me


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 1, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> gaurav nice one



Thnx 

Looks like an even battle between 560Ti and 6850, with the former ahead by 1 vote.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 1, 2011)

i think people should post after they vote. otherwise no info on who all voted except some. what say guys?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2011)

I voted for GTX 570


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 3, 2011)

i vote gtx 580


----------



## rchi84 (Apr 3, 2011)

I must say I'm surprised with the love that the 6850 seems to be getting, when the 6870 is much better from both value and performance perspective, lol

560Ti, was kind of expected and deserves its lead.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

rchi the price of 9.5k is tempting.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 3, 2011)

But the price of HD 6870 is also tempting, just 12.5K for the base Sapphire model. And even Vicky will agree with me on this point that some of the factory Oced HD 6870 from MSI and Sapphire actually slightly outperform GTX 560 TI. So performance/Price ratio is much higher for HD 6870.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 3, 2011)

agreed cilus.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2011)

Mine goes for HD6850 and there' some good reason for this 

MSI Radeon HD 6850 review

It can go neck to neck compared to a stock clocked HD6870


----------



## papa (Apr 6, 2011)

Hd6850 here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2011)

so 6850 and 560ti - leveled. same with 6990 and 580


----------



## vickybat (Apr 7, 2011)

Cilus said:


> But the price of HD 6870 is also tempting, just 12.5K for the base Sapphire model. And even Vicky will agree with me on this point that some of the factory Oced HD 6870 from MSI and Sapphire actually slightly outperform GTX 560 TI. So performance/Price ratio is much higher for HD 6870.



Ya i will agree buddy but this rule applies for reference gtx 560's. Factory overclocked 560's will be much faster and can be overclocked greatly as well.

A 100mhz overclocked 6870 will slightly edge a non overclocked reference gtx 560. But the former cannot match a non reference gtx 560 with higher clocks like msi gtx 560 twin frozr II or asus gtx 560 direct cu II top. They will beat the 100mhz overclocked 6870 even at stock and when overclocked, the gaps will rise.

The 1ghz factory overclocked 560's are a testament to its overclocking potential.

Reference 560's don't make sense to buy because factory overclocked 560's are available at the same price and their price is reducing as well.


----------

